# British Respect



## richeldan (Dec 21, 2006)

I served on the tanker British Respect in the late 70's early 80,s. I know she was scrapped but I wondered if anyone new where and when or how I could find out.(==D)


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

richeldan said:


> I served on the tanker British Respect in the late 70's early 80,s. I know she was scrapped but I wondered if anyone new where and when or how I could find out.(==D)


Would you want to dance on its grave? I know many people who would join you. 

I believe it spent time in Brunie Bay as the accomodation ship for the laid up tankers.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

richeldan said:


> I served on the tanker British Respect in the late 70's early 80,s. I know she was scrapped but I wondered if anyone new where and when or how I could find out.(==D)


BRITISH RESPECT (2nd of name in fleet) 
O.N. 363417. 136,601g. 112,534n. 277,746d. 336.03(BB) x 55.28 x 21.210 metres.
Two, steam turbines manufactured by the shipbuilder, double reduction geared to screw shaft. 36,000 shp.
Very large crude carrier (VLCC)
29.4.1974: Launched by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Sakaide (Yard No. 1204), for Scalesdrene Ltd., London. 
9.1974: Completed, BP Tanker Company Ltd., appointed as managers and went straight into temporary lay-up in Brunei Bay. 
1977: Following dry-dock at Rotterdam attended the Queen's Jubilee Fleet Review. 
1981: Managers restyled as BP Shipping Ltd. 
At 10:30hrs. GMT 22.12.1987: Whilst lying at Larak Island was bombed and set ablaze by Iraqi aircraft. Fire extinguished and vessel proceeded to Dubai for repairs. 
4.2.1988: Returned to service. 
1986: Transferred to Gibraltar registry. 
1990: Transferred to BP Shipping Ltd., Bahamian registry. 
1992: Sold to Delos Maritime Corp, Greece, and renamed DELOS. 
1998: Owners restyled as E. N. E. Delos Ltd., (Aeolos Management S. A., managers), Greece. 
10.10.1999: Arrived at Chittagong, for demolition.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pic*

Picture of here here!

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=267915

Cheers


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

The only thing I want to remember about the Br Respect was that she was full of Blue Asbestos. Oh and it rained a lot whilst laid up in Finnart !


----------

